# Converting laces to BOA system



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you an elf cobbler with gnarly tools? If so...then yes...if not...then go to cobbler elf school and get on the short bus!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Are you an elf cobbler with gnarly tools? If so...then yes...if not...then go to cobbler elf school and get on the short bus!


Hahaha you win the forum today

*Edit You won the forum yesturday


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hey not so fast people! I seen kits for this for regular shoes. I see no reason why you couldn't install it on snowboard boots. As for it working well.... Who knows likely not so good! But it is indeed possible!

Amazon link for boa like lacing system.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Jack87 said:


> Hey not so fast people! I seen kits for this for regular shoes. I see no reason why you couldn't install it on snowboard boots. As for it working well.... Who knows likely not so good! But it is indeed possible!
> 
> Amazon link for boa like lacing system.


Possible but not probable. The issue is with SB boots there is alot more tension...thus the use of cables instead of strings/cord. Which leads to the cable eyelets are more substantial than what would be used on running shoes. I've pulled out a tabbed eyelet on a pair of focus boa 32's; the boots still work and perhaps one of these years might take them to a cobbler and see if the tab can be sown back in. That being said, I've moved on to using AT boots which are easier to get on/off, fit better, more comfortable, more tweakable, more adjustable and substantially more performance.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Also, laces are better anyway. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

